# Help!



## georgezhang (Jan 25, 2014)

can you guys help me figure out what cichlid this is! it is in my picture album because i have no idea how to put pictures on this post


----------



## georgezhang (Jan 25, 2014)

thanks for your pms!


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

The one with spots is a Venustus. If you can't get an ID on the other one head over to cichlid-forum.com and ask in the unidentified species section. Those guys are pros they will sort you out.


----------



## georgezhang (Jan 25, 2014)

thank you! i apparently the other one is a green terror


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

It is almost definitely not a green terror. I can assure you of that.

Please go to cichlid-forum.com and post in the unidentified section for better results. We're not cichlid experts here. They are.


----------



## joey 1967 (Feb 14, 2010)

Sort of looks like a jack dempsey and convict cichlid mix..


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

joey 1967 said:


> Sort of looks like a jack dempsey and convict cichlid mix..


It does look like there could be some dempsey in there.


----------



## georgezhang (Jan 25, 2014)

hmmmm. well someone pmed me and he said it was a green terror... well he/she is going away soon anyways but thanks for your help! he/she was a real beautiful fish.


----------



## MalawiRoyal (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey there. Your last photo is a jack dempsey. 100%


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

It does not look like a pure jack. The face shape is wrong. A couple of the markings are wrong too. I don't doubt there's JD in the mix there but I don't think it's pure. 

Again, if you just posted on cichlid forum you'd get an id.


----------



## MalawiRoyal (Jan 30, 2014)

I breed jack Dempseys and this I can tell you is a female with her breeding stripes on. Here is a photo of my female.


----------

